# Catching fish! Amusing, yet anoying!



## Steve Smith (28 Feb 2009)

Stripping down a tank at the moment, and having a quick break.  I've just been trying to catch my fish and they're just being down right difficult!

Just thought I'd vent my frustration while the remaining fish swim about mocking me 

I'm using the double net technique, but it's bot working amazingly well this time.  Any one have any other tricks they use?


----------



## TDI-line (28 Feb 2009)

I always drain about half the tank water, as i'll be doing a water change too, so this reduces the swimming area.  8)


----------



## Thomas McMillan (28 Feb 2009)

Drop some flakes in, and then just grab 'em while they're at the surface?


----------



## Superman (28 Feb 2009)

I cut up a 2 ltr pop bottle.
- Chop off where it starts to curve near the top
- then chop off where it starts to curve towards the cap
- turn that bit upside down so its like a funnel.
- put some flakes in
- see the fish swim in within seconds but they find it difficult to swim out

So it's like this.... (no time to draw something1)

------------------------------
|                             /
|                            /
|                             
|                            \
|                             \
------------------------------


----------



## Luketendo (28 Feb 2009)

Drain the tank loads.


----------



## Angus (28 Feb 2009)

i use one large net 1 small net, use the large net as a static, and try to corral the fish into the large net using the small net to move them, then scoop it out sharpish, gotta have a LOT of patience too.


----------



## Steve Smith (28 Feb 2009)

fozziebear said:
			
		

> i use one large net 1 small net, use the large net as a static, and try to corral the fish into the large net using the small net to move them, then scoop it out sharpish, gotta have a LOT of patience too.



That's what I do too 

Got down to a group of 5 harlequins, who were being stubourn, then I remembered I had the "big" net.  It's about 12cm square!  One carefully aimed swoop and I had 4 of them 

After starting the process of draining the rest of the water, and syphoning out the detritus I found 2 amano shrimp which were pretty determind to stay put!  Was difficult to see them in the murky water but after some comedic attempts to chase the last one, I managed to swipe it!

It was actually quite entertaining, playing cat and mouse with a shrimp.  Not sure which of us was the most cunning   Amazingly, that means I actually still have 6 amano's


----------



## TBRO (1 Mar 2009)

I had a similar problem with three Denasoni Barbs which were ripping up all my hair grass. They're fast and smart (seem to get wise to each technique). I built a boma out of slate (african game reserve style) with a vase at the end as the trap which if herded correctly the fish have no choice but to enter. Worked pretty well, no harm to fish, minimal disruption to tank. I guess this is only appropriate if you have a big tank with open space.


----------



## L number Banana (2 Mar 2009)

Pretty much the same clear pop bottle technique as Superman. Only I use it floating on the water sideways and only cut off the pouring end and insert it backwards. Works like a lobster trap. Don't forget to put the food in before you insert the funnel bit backwards.
Leave enough air in it if you want to catch things like Danios or barbs. Zippy little things! That way it floats near the top where they feed.
Good luck


----------



## Steve Smith (2 Mar 2009)

Interesting idea with the pop bottles 

I'm not sure my Pentazona barbs would go for it though, they're pretty shy at the best of times, darting to get food as it sinks to the bottom.  Probably work with the harly's


----------



## a1Matt (2 Mar 2009)

I use a variation on the two net trick, but using one net and one clear plastic fish bag.  Herd the fish into the plastic bag with the net.

or

A tupperware box with food in, and the lid slanted half over, with an algae scraper resting against it.
When the fish swims in, push the lid on with the algae scraper.


----------



## LondonDragon (2 Mar 2009)

Turn up your CO2 until they come up to the surface to gasp for air! (it was a joke    )


----------



## samc (2 Mar 2009)

if its tetras i find if you guide them slowly rather than chase them you can guide them to the top then just scoop them up


----------

